# Kitty got outside...



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Okay, so let me start this off by assuring everyone that I got my cat back safely and he is dozing on my bed right now.
Now then...
My roommate's boyfriend was over tonight to visit her. No big deal, I like the guy, he's tolerant of my cat, and Onyx adores him. Well, roomie and boyfriend are saying goodbye and apparently this involved standing with the door open for a long while. Naturally, Onyx decided the outside was interesting and he darted out. Neither of them noticed, and it wasn't until I went to collect the cat for bed that I realized he was missing.
I panicked and ran out searching for him because I live next to a very busy road and he's a black cat that could easily be hit. I called and called and eventually he poked his head out of a bush to meow at me. He was extremely skittish and kept darting away from me. Eventually I caught up to him and I had to kind of man handle him just to get hold of him. He clawed me up pretty good until we got back inside, then he did settle again. He's been a bit standoffish, and I hope he's alright from when I grabbed him... He hasn't acted like he was in any sort of pain or anything, but I'm a worry wart. 
I'm just upset right now. After I got him back in and safe, I broke down and just cried for a while because I can't fathom the idea of him getting hit by a car or something. I can never imagine losing my goofball. And this sort of scare just shook me up so much. 
Sorry, just had to vent a bit. Thanks for reading!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh I completely understand why you would break down after such a scary experience. It's a real possibility that he could have been hit by a car and that would have been devastating. Hug him tightly for me.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I remember Mocha doing that once and I couldn't find her anywhere. I was so scared, upset, and crying. Then, a couple hours later, that little darling casually strolled back and asked for dinner. Meanwhile I had had about 20 heart attacks (as my previous half-feral cat was eaten by coyotes here). The little darling was stop richly supervised any time she went out after that.

It has happened to all of us with indoor only cats at one time or another. We can all sympathize with the stress and heartache. I am so glad your story had a happy ending. Hopefully the little 'scaredy cat' has had enough of the scary outdoors!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Robin recently got out and while we do live in a rural, pet-friendly area, we get coyotes who love to munch on small house pets, so naturally I started freaking out. He ended up coming back just as soon as it got dark. 

My senior, who was indoor/outdoor for a little while, also tries to escape. Unlike Robin, though, she hangs out near the house and often, just slouches on the porch. Still, it's not fun having to deal with escape artists! They're like little kids when it comes to that. They always seem to enjoy making us pet parents worry.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the support and understanding. It was a super stressful night for sure, and you can bet Onyx has had more hugs and kisses than he probably even wants.
I'm so paranoid now, though, because I'm working tomorrow and my roommate leaves after me. I'm gonna be so anxious to see him when I get home. I know it was a complete accident. And I'm not mad at her. I'm just upset in general. And I wish I could watch him while I was at work.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I would / have been exactly the same as you. There are so many dangers in that big wide world. We live on the 32nd floor and our then cleaner left the front door open when bringing in equipment. Kiki decided to take a look out and then got shut out. I was frantic, if she had got in the lift she could have been anywhere. We searched the apartment the next door apartments and so on. We found her by the back door which she got to through a service corridor, that was on our third check of the area so I guess we were circling behind her.It wasn't long she was missing but enough time for the panic to set in. Now when our new cleaners come Kiki shoots up to the top of the cat condo and observes from there, so not sure her adventure was that much fun, for either of us.


----------

